# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Sirdalud opinie

## alle

Sirdalud
czy ktoś może potwierdzić skuteczność tego leku ??

----------


## aros5

Wskazania: Bolesne skurcze mięśni związane ze schorzeniami kręgosłupa (zespoły szyjne lub lędźwiowe) lub w następstwie zabiegu chirurgicznego (np. przepukliny jądra miażdżystego lub zapalenia stawu biodrowego). Zwiększone napięcie mięśni w chorobach neurologicznych (np. stwardnienie rozsiane, przewlekłe choroby rdzenia kręgowego, choroby zwyrodnieniowe rdzenia kręgowego, udar mózgu).

Lek skuteczny choć często występuje senność, osłabienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę pół tabletki przed snem. Po dłuższej przerwie w zażywaniu pierwsza tabletka daje niesamowite efekty. Czuje się rozluźniona, wszystko puszcza, śpie jak zabita budzę sie bez problemu sama, o godzinie o której zwykle wstaje. Na drugi dzień mam bardzo dobry nastój, nawet powiem , że śmieje sie z byle czego  :Wink:  
Daja ogromna ulge. Pozdrawiam Dr Goździa ,który jako jedyny trafił z lekiem i przyłożył się do diagnozy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 11-tu lat mam schorzenie odcinka lędźwiowego (L5-S1, mam wystający dysk na prawą stronę gdzie uciska na nerwy, co powoduje nerwobóle i odrętwienia prawej nogi aż po palce). Brałem różne " wynalazki " aż jeden z lekarzy przepisał mi Sirdalud 4 mg. i miałem brać w razie " ataku ", i tak robię. Chcę powiedzieć że zażywam go od 11-tu lat i mam o nim bardzo dobre zdanie, bo po zażyciu tabletki mam " ulgę " po 15-20 minutach. Nie mam żadnych skutków ubocznych. Wydaje mi się że to zależy od organizmu, na kimś wystąpią skutki uboczne a na drugim nie (tak jak w moim przypadku). Ale lek spełnia swoje zadanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------

